# The internet is full of scammers that get rich



## Deleted member 11630 (Apr 10, 2021)

I did some research how to make money online and everybody that is successful doing it scams the shit out of people.
At least 90 percent of the 5 Star reviews on amazon are fake, also people make fake 1 star reviews on the products of their competition to fuck them up. The anonymity of the internet makes all of this shit possible and amazon doesnt do anything against it.

Then these business coaches and pua coaches scam people with their programms it isnt even funny anymore. They build completely fake personas, fake screenshots, pose in front of cars they dont own themselves, pay women to make photos with them and the list goes on and on.

If you have no morals at all, you can probably make a lot of money online. Just be a guru bro.

The biggest assholes get rich today.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 10, 2021)

completely true


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah it's annoying, I used to believe them but now I don't


----------



## .👽. (Apr 10, 2021)

Cheaters always win bro

@xefo


----------



## wristcel (Apr 10, 2021)

i've been thinking about this recently.
I know a lot about futures trading/technical analysis etc. I don't make money since it's all a load of bollox, but I have a lot of theoretical knowledge that I could probably use to scam some people into paying me (trading chat rooms, courses, paid indicators etc)

I think it's actually morals holding me back sometimes lol.

I hate ripping people off. Even in the past when i've got my hands on a course that I know I could sell, whenever a stranger online asks to buy it from me, I just give it them for free lol

Need to toughen up!! I really doesn't seem that that's how lots of money is made nowadays


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 10, 2021)

Very true, like i said, if you are not doing somethint illegal to get money, you will never get rich


----------



## Deleted member 11630 (Apr 10, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> Very true, like i said, if you are not doing somethint illegal to get money, you will never get rich



Yes, this is very important for people to understand. Maybe if you are a high level doctor, engineer or lawyer you will maybe be rich some day, but you will be at least 40 years old or older because of all the taxes and stuff. If you want to get rich while still being young, you need to sell products online and scam people.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 10, 2021)

MaximumCope said:


> Yes, this is very important for people to understand. Maybe if you are a high level doctor, engineer or lawyer you will maybe be rich some day, but you will be at least 40 years old or older because of all the taxes and stuff. If you want to get rich while still being young, you need to sell products online and scam people.


Its extremely hard to actually make it profitable, I was making around $2k a month at most when I was 15-16, and I was working I hard and had issues with school because of it
its only beneficial for you if you live in a country with low paying salaries (aka eastern and southern of the part), otherwise even working at retail is better


----------



## .👽. (Apr 10, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> Very true, like i said, if you are not doing somethint illegal to get money, you will never get rich


True man. I was bluepilled and i studied CS and im stuck with a decent paying job 40h/week. Meanwhile scammer travel the world and enjoy their lifes


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> True man. I was bluepilled and i studied CS and im stuck with a decent paying job 40h/week. Meanwhile scammer travel the world and enjoy their lifes


They don't live that well, they make at most $20k for 5 months of work (and this is rare asf as well, majority don't make more then $3k-$4k) but never successful later again, its really not enough for a living

The whole internet is total bullshit for making money, just stick for a normal paying job


----------



## xefo (Apr 10, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Cheaters always win bro
> 
> @xefo


gay ass nigga bro


----------



## TITUS (Apr 10, 2021)

It usually pays more to own a legit business in the long run, you got to enjoy deceiving others and stealing for them for the scammers life to be worthed, basically jews.


----------

